# Sex And The City Trivia Game



## aziajs (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.hbo.com/city/swf/trivia/trivia.html

It's long but fun.  Post your scores.

I got:

Correct: 80
Wrong: 9
Score: 89%


----------



## cookies (Apr 7, 2006)

Correct:57
Wrong:32
Score: 64%


Maybe I need to watch the dvds again.....


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 7, 2006)

Correct: 61
Wrong: 28
Score: 68%

I guess it's been a while since I watched Sex and the City!


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 7, 2006)

Correct: 74
Wrong: 15
Score: 83%


----------



## luminious (Apr 7, 2006)

I only watched that show now and then so I got like the first few wrong and gave up lol


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 8, 2006)

68% for me


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 9, 2006)

86% 

I think I may have watched it a bit much.


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 12, 2006)

70%

i felt silly when i realized that some of the questions i got wrong, i knew the correct answer!


----------



## belleza (Apr 15, 2006)

59%.. Not too good.. Just like Pink_lily, I knew some of the answers, I just wasnt paying attention!


----------



## Vicky88 (Apr 15, 2006)

88% 

Correct: 79
Wrong: 10


----------



## Urbana (May 6, 2007)

77%  :d


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

83% and i got saved because the marathon man was a tbs rerun today!!  i've never seen that episode before!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 16, 2007)

never completed it all but god that was hard lol the ques were so random (like no in series 5 what...)


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 16, 2007)

only 74% I have the box sets to lol


----------

